# Please help the newbie



## golfjules (Jun 23, 2013)

I am happy that I am getting a man cave/theater room but need help. I am a beginner so I don't need the best but want to get a decent setup. I'm not really sure what that will cost so please help. 

My room is on 2nd floor. Dimensions are 13 x 22 with 9' ceiling. Carpeted floor. Viewing will be from couch against wall within the 13' portion of the room. I watch mostly sports, but enjoy gaming and movie watching. I would like a 60" bc it seems most bang for the buck. Dont really care about 3D or smart functions.

From talking to a guy at BB...he recommended going plasma for several reasons and suggested Panasonic TC-P60ST60 ($1499). That would be at the absolute top of the budget. I want to know if there is a noticeable difference in this and say something cheaper.

For audio I don't know if a soundbar/sub combo is an option. The recommendation I got was a Marantz receiver and Bowers and Wilkins floor speakers and then add to it in the future. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, first of all welcome to the HTS!

Personally if you can make the room reasonably dark a projector and screen may be a great option. I would also get your receiver and speakers on line rather than at a big box store as you will save a fair bit of money. The Panasonic st60 is a great TV so he is correct about that.
Have a look at Accessories4less and get this onkyo 809 receiver as right now its the very best bang for buck available.


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

I'd also re-think your physical set-up.

With a 60" HDTV, the recommended viewing distance from THX is 6-9 feet.
http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/hdtv-set-up/

Moving your couch away from the back wall, and into the room to provide for that 6-9 foot viewing distance will also give you better acoustics and more speaker placement options.


----------



## golfjules (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you guys for your input


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

First I second the 809 from AFL. I have had one for awhile now and I love it. Also if you can use the 22' portion of your room as the length it will allow you to get the sofa away from the wall, as mentioned, and a projector setup would be great...Good luck..:T


----------

